# How to attach a photo to a post



## Cole

Here is a walk through:

Step 1: Click "Post Reply"


----------



## Cole

Step 2: When the reply box opens, scroll down until you see the button called 'manage attachments', and click it.


----------



## Cole

Step 3" The 'manage attachments' window will open, and click 'browse' to find the photo on your computer.


----------



## Cole

Step 4: Start browsing for your pic.


----------



## Cole

Step 5: Select the pic and click open.


----------



## Cole

Step 6: You will be back in the 'manage attachment' window again. You will notice in the address bar by the 'browse' button, the file path to the selected pic. Now click 'upload'.


----------



## Cole

Step 7: It should only take a couple seconds for the pic to upload. When its done, look below the address bar, and verify it had uploaded the pic you selected under 'current attachments'.


----------



## Cole

Step 8: Close the 'manage attachments' window.


----------



## Cole

Step 9: Back in the reply box, look for your attachment.


----------



## Cole

Step 10: Click 'submit reply' and you are done.


----------

